# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Visualforce - APEX : Cration d'un PDF rcapitulatif

## Invit

Bonjour, 

Je souhaiterai crer un fichier PDF rcapitulatif de ma base de donnes Salesforce Contact,  partir de Visualforce. 

J'ai trouv a sur le net : 

1/ Slection des donnes  afficher (mais la page s'ouvre vide help  ::?: )


```

```

2/ Gnration d'un PDF


```

```


Merci !

----------

